# What is the best ph and ppm tester?



## Bongofury (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm looking to upgrade for next grow.


----------



## Locked (Jul 21, 2015)

I  buy all my meters from here. http://www.eseasongear.com/phtesting.html


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 21, 2015)

I use stuff from Bluelabs only. 

#1 in my opinion :aok:


----------



## zem (Jul 22, 2015)

there are many brands that hold a high rep out there bluelab being one of those. when it comes to the issue of ph/ec meters, imo, from a buyer's point of view they must be approached differently. I have found EC meters to be far more durable and reliable and less sensitive than PH meters, that is why imo a grower should save his money on ec and put more into the PH meter. i have a 40$ ec meter that has been working great for 2years+ and it rarely if ever needs calibration it still seems like new, and you don't really need all that accuracy when it comes to EC so that a 30ppm + or - is not a big deal, you never REALLY know the perfect optimal EC for any plant to the 30ppm increments anyway. The PH however, is a different matter, their probes are more sensitive and the cheaper ones consistently fail, add to it that PH is very delicate and accuracy is detrimental, so you really want to read to the 0.2 accuracy consistently. I would not buy a PH pen that is under 120-150$ any more, because i had horrible experiences with those and have read consistently bad reviews.


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 22, 2015)

zem said:


> there are many brands that hold a high rep out there bluelab being one of those. when it comes to the issue of ph/ec meters, imo, from a buyer's point of view they must be approached differently. I have found EC meters to be far more durable and reliable and less sensitive than PH meters, that is why imo a grower should save his money on ec and put more into the PH meter. i have a 40$ ec meter that has been working great for 2years+ and it rarely if ever needs calibration it still seems like new, and you don't really need all that accuracy when it comes to EC so that a 30ppm + or - is not a big deal, you never REALLY know the perfect optimal EC for any plant to the 30ppm increments anyway. The PH however, is a different matter, their probes are more sensitive and the cheaper ones consistently fail, add to it that PH is very delicate and accuracy is detrimental, so you really want to read to the 0.2 accuracy consistently. I would not buy a PH pen that is under 120-150$ any more, because i had horrible experiences with those and have read consistently bad reviews.




Thank you for taking the time for the response zem. That helped.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 5, 2015)

Truncheon for ppm bluelab


----------



## superman (Aug 5, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Truncheon for ppm bluelab


 ^^^^^ Oh yeah, I've got one and it's worth the extra you pay for Bluelab. That model is tuff, I've done everything, but beat somebody to death with it, for  years now and it still works like a charm!!!
 You can find some lesser expensive Ph meters that work just as well for the money tho. I have couple Eco Testers that work great. Just calibrate them regularly.

 But for the PPM the Bluelab is hard to beat!!!! Money well spent.
  Peace, Superman


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 7, 2015)

I love the ph pen.  Easy to keep it in working order.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh yeah 138$ online for blue lab ph and ppm pens.  I actually want the stand that goes with em and all cups and such will be getting it to.  It's the one in bluelab meter review/how to from bluelabs YouTube videos.


----------



## Bongofury (Aug 8, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Oh yeah 138$ online for blue lab ph and ppm pens.  I actually want the stand that goes with em and all cups and such will be getting it to.  It's the one in bluelab meter review/how to from bluelabs YouTube videos.



cool, thanks plasma


----------

